# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  CHo em hỏi về HjSplit

## hoa nam anh

hiện h ghép file em dùng phần mềm hjsplit ... em ghép 56 file nặng 100mb ... đang ghép thì nó hiện 1 bảng thông báo lỗi " destination drive full or not ready " ... h em phải làm rì ... liệu có cách rì khắc phục ko ... đừng bắt em dow lại 56 cái đó em die :bawling::bawling:
cám ơn cả nhà nhiều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nguyenvanhoang99

bạn ghép 56 file đó tổng là 100mb hay mỗi file nặng 100mb? theo như thông báo đó thì có thể dung lượng ổ cứng bạn ko đủ để giải nén 56 file đó (nếu mỗi file 100mb thì tổng là 100mb x 56 là 5,6gb đó). nếu ko fải lý do đó thì bạn chụp hình rùi post lên đây nhé! mình và mọi người sẽ xem giúp.

----------


## stylehanquoc

> bạn ghép 56 file đó tổng là 100mb hay mỗi file nặng 100mb? theo như thông báo đó thì có thể dung lượng ổ cứng bạn ko đủ để giải nén 56 file đó (nếu mỗi file 100mb thì tổng là 100mb x 56 là 5,6gb đó). nếu ko fải lý do đó thì bạn chụp hình rùi post lên đây nhé! mình và mọi người sẽ xem giúp.


mỗi file 100mb ... đúng rồi ... tổng là 5,6g ... tất cả file đó để trong ổ d ... mà ổ d đang trống 14gb cơ :! ... :bawling:

----------


## newgyping

bạn chụp ảnh rùi post lên đây đc ko bạn? mình vẫn dùng ok mà! mà có nhìu soft hỗ trợ ghép file .001 lắm. bạn thử down 1 số về dùng thử xem. nếu vẫn ko đc thì chắc là do file của bạn zùi. có thể 1 trong 56 part bị lỗi j` đó (vd down chưa xong hay j` đó chẳng hạn) khiến cho ko join file đc. bạn cứ down về thử đã nha! chúc bạn join đc file! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## kidmonter

> bạn chụp ảnh rùi post lên đây đc ko bạn? mình vẫn dùng ok mà! mà có nhìu soft hỗ trợ ghép file .001 lắm. bạn thử down 1 số về dùng thử xem. nếu vẫn ko đc thì chắc là do file của bạn zùi. có thể 1 trong 56 part bị lỗi j` đó (vd down chưa xong hay j` đó chẳng hạn) khiến cho ko join file đc. bạn cứ down về thử đã nha! chúc bạn join đc file! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


join đc file bạn à ... đang ghép .. ghép đc khoảng 70% thì nó báo lỗi đó ... đừng bắt dow lại ... mạng cùi dow cả tuần mới đc đó :bawling::bawling: .. liệu nếu có 1 file lỗi thì sửa kiểu rì ... trong khi ko bik lỗi file nào [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## quangminh01

tức là bạn đã dùng soft khác để join hả? nếu mà dùng soft khác cũng ko join đc thì là do lỗi của file bạn rồi! cái này thì bạn fải tự kiểm tra thui. mà bạn down cái j` mà 56 part .001 vậy. có file j` nặng 5,6gb cơ ak`?

----------


## yugowolf

> tức là bạn đã dùng soft khác để join hả? nếu mà dùng soft khác cũng ko join đc thì là do lỗi của file bạn rồi! cái này thì bạn fải tự kiểm tra thui. mà bạn down cái j` mà 56 part .001 vậy. có file j` nặng 5,6gb cơ ak`?


đang ngon lành ...

nản dần ...:bawling::bawling:

----------


## gahocseo

bạn dùng thử cái này xem sao nhé! xem có đc ko? nếu ko đc lại lên đây! lên đến lúc nào đc thì thui! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
[download]http://001filejoinerandsplitter.com/download/001filejoinersplitter_setup.exe[/download]

----------


## Shop Chuyện Tình

> bạn dùng thử cái này xem sao nhé! xem có đc ko? nếu ko đc lại lên đây! lên đến lúc nào đc thì thui! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> [download]http://001filejoinerandsplitter.com/download/001filejoinersplitter_setup.exe[/download]


rì thế bạn ... dow về ko chạy đc ... lại còn báo virus w32 ... trêu tui hả

----------


## arthome2015

> nhìn kĩ ảnh tớ kìa ... có cái exe dow của bạn đó [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] ... cái cuối cùng
> bạn có thể cho lại link khác đc ko ... dow về ko chạy đc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


 thế này bạn nhé! mình nghĩ là máy bạn ko fải bị lỗi trong khâu join file đâu mà là lỗi trong khâu download. link của mình vẫn ổn, mình down vẫn ok và về cài đặt dùng vẫn tốt. cái mấu chốt ở đây mình nghĩ là có thể máy bạn bị lỗi trong khâu download khiến cho việc download ko thành công => file down về hỏng không dùng được. vậy thì cũng có khả năng 56 file kia của bạn cũng...có thể đã bị lỗi (tức là file ko nguyên vẹn dẫn đến ko join đc file, hoặc giả 70% file đầu tiên bạn down về ok, nhưng những file tiếp theo thì do bị lỗi khâu download nên đã hỏng)
đó là lý do thứ nhất. thứ 2, bạn xem lại xem từ file đầu tiên là .001 đến file cuối cùng có fải là .056 ko? vì nếu là ghép file thì nó sẽ theo trình tự đó (.001>.002>.003...>.056). ở trên kia mình lại thấy bạn nói là đuôi .iso. bạn kiểm tra lại vì đuôi .iso ko mở = soft này và cũng ko ghép cùng các file .001 đc. bạn cứ làm theo hướng dẫn đến đây đã. có j` lại post lên đây! mình lại giúp! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## duancanhotp

bạn phải xem file của bạn là dạng gì ? nếu là dạng file iso 001 thì bạn dùng hjsplit thì đúng .nhưng bạn phải bung file 001 từ tập tin trước rồi bỏ chung vào một folder .sau đó join nó lại trong cùng thư mục 

còn nếu file nén dưới dạng rar thì bạn phải extract ra .

bạn chụp cho mình xem cái ảnh các file đó của bạn để mình xem nào .nếu 1 file bị lỗi là cũng ko được đâu ?

----------


## honganh_dn

> rì thế bạn ... dow về ko chạy đc ... lại còn báo virus w32 ... trêu tui hả


đây là 1 soft tương ứng để join các file .001 .002.... vs nhau. mình down về chạy vẫn bình thường, ổn mà, có sao đâu. đặc biệt ko bao giờ có virus! bạn yên tâm. bạn xem lại nhé!

----------


## phimbovn

> bạn phải xem file của bạn là dạng gì ? nếu là dạng file iso 001 thì bạn dùng hjsplit thì đúng .nhưng bạn phải bung file 001 từ tập tin trước rồi bỏ chung vào một folder .sau đó join nó lại trong cùng thư mục 
> 
> còn nếu file nén dưới dạng rar thì bạn phải extract ra .
> 
> bạn chụp cho mình xem cái ảnh các file đó của bạn để mình xem nào .nếu 1 file bị lỗi là cũng ko được đâu ?


file đuôi iso ... nếu bị lỗi thì sửa kiểu rì ... trong khi ko bik cái nào lỗi ...
[/quote] phải bung file 001 từ tập tin trước [/quote]
chưa hiểu câu nài lắm

----------


## tuboi

> đây là 1 soft tương ứng để join các file .001 .002.... vs nhau. mình down về chạy vẫn bình thường, ổn mà, có sao đâu. đặc biệt ko bao giờ có virus! bạn yên tâm. bạn xem lại nhé!


ko có í rì ... nhưng dow về chạy thì nó báo thế này [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## sunny

> ko có í rì ... nhưng dow về chạy thì nó báo thế này [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


hình như bạn nhầm. soft mình giới thiệu với bạn ko fải soft này. đây là giao diện của nó:


soft này dùng rất ok! bạn down về cài như bình thường và sử dụng thui.

----------


## bigsale001

nhìn kĩ ảnh tớ kìa ... có cái exe dow của bạn đó [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] ... cái cuối cùng
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
bạn có thể cho lại link khác đc ko ... dow về ko chạy đc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## changmin629x

> file đuôi iso ... nếu bị lỗi thì sửa kiểu rì ... trong khi ko bik cái nào lỗi ...


 phải bung file 001 từ tập tin trước [/quote]
chưa hiểu câu nài lắm[/quote]

+ thì mình nói bạn cứ chụp hình cái thư mục các file của bạn lên đây là tôi biết ngay là dùng cái gì để nối !

----------


## namnh

> thế này bạn nhé! mình nghĩ là máy bạn ko fải bị lỗi trong khâu join file đâu mà là lỗi trong khâu download. link của mình vẫn ổn, mình down vẫn ok và về cài đặt dùng vẫn tốt. cái mấu chốt ở đây mình nghĩ là có thể máy bạn bị lỗi trong khâu download khiến cho việc download ko thành công => file down về hỏng không dùng được. vậy thì cũng có khả năng 56 file kia của bạn cũng...có thể đã bị lỗi (tức là file ko nguyên vẹn dẫn đến ko join đc file, hoặc giả 70% file đầu tiên bạn down về ok, nhưng những file tiếp theo thì do bị lỗi khâu download nên đã hỏng)
> đó là lý do thứ nhất. thứ 2, bạn xem lại xem từ file đầu tiên là .001 đến file cuối cùng có fải là .056 ko? vì nếu là ghép file thì nó sẽ theo trình tự đó (.001>.002>.003...>.056). ở trên kia mình lại thấy bạn nói là đuôi .iso. bạn kiểm tra lại vì đuôi .iso ko mở = soft này và cũng ko ghép cùng các file .001 đc. bạn cứ làm theo hướng dẫn đến đây đã. có j` lại post lên đây! mình lại giúp! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


đồng í kiến ... và có lẽ do số tớ del nữa... bạn nhỉ

----------


## wapa

*trùi ui ... lần này thì nó chạy êm ru ... chạy xong nó đc cái file iso nặng 3,7 gb còn nhỏ hơn file hồi chưa bị lỗi là 3,9 g nữa ... chẳng hiểu tại sao ... lần đầu tiên ghép file cho tớ hỏi tí ... ghép file iso thì nó sẽ ra file ri [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](*

----------


## phamhoasp

bạn down phần mềm này : 
*the fastest file splitter and joiner*

đây là phần mềm cắt nối file nhanh nhất thế giới do thầy lê minh hoàng viết.

http://www.jaist.ac.jp/~hoangle/filesj/ffsj.exe

----------


## binhgia69

h em lại gặp phải lỗi này .... như lúc trước em có nói ... lúc nó ghép đc khoảng 70% đc 1 file 3g9 ... h nó chạy 100% nó chỉ đc có 1 file iso 3,7 g ... ko hiểu >.< ... 
nếu em ghép ra 1 file iso hoàn chỉnh thì làm sao để nó thành 1 file chạy exe đc ... thấy thằng bạn em bảo phải " mount vào ổ ảo " ... mà chẳng hiểu rì >.<... em lần đầu dùng ... mong các tiền bối chỉ rùm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nguoidoi893

thông thường các file .iso mà dùng để chạy như 1 đĩa (kiểu như fifa off người ta hay làm ổ đĩa ảo để chơi). nhưng cũng có những file .iso thì ko cần fải vậy. có thể chỉ là người up file muốn gom lại cho gọn lên đưa hết chúng vào 1 file .iso thui (ko khác gì nén lại thành 1 file). bạn có thể dùng soft để bung file .iso này ra. bạn dùng thử cái này xem:
[download]http://www.undisker.com/products/undisker/download.html[/download]
p/s: mà file bạn là file gì, video, music hay data. hoặc bạn dùng nero burn cả file .iso đó ra đĩa cũng đc bạn ak`.

----------


## antkingdo

trả lời rùm câu trên đi ... tại sao nó lại bé thế ... đống nài là file pes10 ... nặng 5,6 g ... mà ghép đc có 3,7 g thế [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

